
Don't need it? Don't install it. - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/79064/dont-need-it-dont-install-it
======
DanielStraight
The real lesson is that Apple sucks at software, and you should use open
source.

I have never had an open source program install crap on my machine. I install
probably 2-3 new programs per month and have been doing so for years. I've
never had any problems... expect that one time I tried to download iTunes,
found out that Apple sucked, and vowed to never use Apple software again.

